# SSD's for a Black Magic Dock



## Baron Greuner (Jan 15, 2016)

edited


----------



## Tatu (Jan 15, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Just phoned Crucial and they tell me they don't do SSDs for the Black Magic Dock system


I wonder if this is true.. doesn't Black Magic Dock work with any standard sized 2,5" SSD's and HD's?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 15, 2016)

edited


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 15, 2016)

MR Memory are excellent, bought through them when I needed advice about whether my Imac could take 32gb. 
It could, and I bought from them at a cheaper price than anywhere else.


----------



## SDCP (Jan 15, 2016)

I have 4 Crucial M550 1TB SSDs in my Blackmagic Multidock. Works flawlessly.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 15, 2016)

edited


----------



## SDCP (Jan 15, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Excellent info. Many thanks.
> 
> Would you give me a link to the 500GB equivalents? In their adverts some are 'intenal' and some are not. Not sure what the difference is - if indeed there is any.


http://www.amazon.com/MODEL-Crucial-adapter-Internal-CT512M550SSD1/dp/B00IRRDHVW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1452878567&sr=8-3&keywords=Crucial+M550 (www.amazon.com/MODEL-Crucial-adapter-Internal-CT512M550SSD1/dp/B00IRRDHVW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1452878567&amp;sr=8-3&amp;keywords=Crucial+M550)


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 15, 2016)

Baron, 

Check out http://www.scan.co.uk/ - if it's I.T. and it exists they've usually got it for a great price. 

Their custom build 3XS division has built my last three custom PC rigs. Just loaded up my own rig with more memory and a new Samsung EVO SSD from them a couple of weeks ago in preparation for the monster-template build (halfway through!). They are very happy to help via email too - all round great customer service.


----------



## webs (Jan 15, 2016)

I've had success with Sandisk Extremes, Sandisk Extreme Pros, and Samsung 840 evos (until they have their little 840-specific issues) in a Blackmagic Multidock.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

edited


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 16, 2016)

edited


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 16, 2016)

Plug and play (at least it was with a Mac). My recommendation is to buy the best quality drives you can to get the full benefit of using the BMMD.


----------



## webs (Jan 16, 2016)

Plug and play here on mac too. The Sandisk Extreme Pro is probably my fave. Hope they serve you well!


----------

